# HP Motherboard Tattoo



## dad47 (Aug 23, 2003)

I have an HP Pavilion 533w that I accepted as a trade-in. The Motherboard is shot and needs to be replaced. I am aware that the replacement board must be Tattooed and I have the software to perform this task.

My question is do I need to use the exact same type of motherboard that HP used, or can I use any motherboard that will fit in the case and accept the old CPU, Memory, Etc.?

Thanks in advance.
dad47


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

"I am aware that the replacement board must be Tattooed"

OK I'll admit my ignorance. What does this mean?


----------



## dad47 (Aug 23, 2003)

norton850 said:


> "I am aware that the replacement board must be Tattooed"
> 
> OK I'll admit my ignorance. What does this mean?


Basically, the motherboard serial numb., mem type, cpu, hdd size are flashed to the Bios and or hdd recovery partition. If this is not performed the recovery disk set will not restore your system. You will get a non system disk error or something similar.


----------



## The JGG (Jan 31, 2006)

After checking, and thinking ive never heard of this.., the 'whatis' definition of a motherboard tattoo is..

A motherboard tattoo is a unique code that can be written in the basic input/output system (BIOS) of a computer to ensure that System Restore or diagnostic compact discs (CDs) will work only on the machine or line of machines with which the CDs are sold. The tattoo process ensures that recovery or diagnostic CDs cannot be illegally used with computers other than those for which they are intended to be used. 
A tattoo consists of an erasable programmable read-only memory (EPROM) chip that contains information about the machine, such as the serial number and operating system data. This chip is unique to each machine. If the motherboard, or certain components on it, are replaced, the EPROM chip must be reprogrammed. The same is true if the original recovery or diagnostic CDs are lost. The technical support department of the computer vendor, or the technician who performed modifications or repairs, should be contacted for details about the reprogramming (re-tattooing) process. 


As for the initial question, imo it doesnt require 'tattooing' simply fit another board in the case, which accepts the cpu and ram, and your in business. Reload your OS, and you should be fine.

Hope this helps

Be Safe
Nige
Comptiia A+ Cert


----------



## The JGG (Jan 31, 2006)

If the board is shot, then the bios will be gone anyhow, and the system restore, and recovery features will have no avail. aka A new mobo = new bios


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You'll need the HP replacement motherboard. Or toss the Recovery CD's with the dead motherboard, and the sad HP case and PSU, and get yourself a real computer.


----------



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

After reading what you guys said, is it possible to get a new motherboard for my HP desktop and still be able to use the recovery discs? My HP mobo doesn't come with any PCI-e slots (although clearly there's a space for a 16x PCI-e on the board that is purposely left out by the manufacturer) and I want to get a better one 








So if I get a new motherboard and perform that 'tattoo' technique (lol), will I be able to use my recovery discs?


----------



## The JGG (Jan 31, 2006)

I wouldnt bother with the recovery disks, like triple6 mentioned, bin them, and reload the OS, and all your other associated programs. Does the same job as the recovery disks, and you have total control over what you load!. Not what HP thinks you need loaded


----------



## dad47 (Aug 23, 2003)

the information is flashed to the bios of the new motherboard so that recovery disks read it as part of the original system, and allows windows to be restored.


----------



## dad47 (Aug 23, 2003)

It does if you have the retail version of windows. doing the tattoo saves $$$$$$. you don't have to buy windows.


----------



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

The JGG, the problem is HP only supplies the customers with recovery disks. HP doesn't give us the original OS cd.

dad47, so you're saying that it CAN BE DONE?  Do you know any place that can do it? I want to upgrade my HP desktop! The lack of PCI-e slots ticks me off.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't see how you can 'tattoo' a non-HP board, if it involves faslhing the BIOS then you'll overwrite the correct BIOS on the new motherboard which will render the motherboard unuseable.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

You're right the recovery CDs won't work with a new MB. I don't really see how the tatooing will change things. The recovery CD is not going to load the right drivers.


----------



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

Is it possible to just 'extract' the OS part of the recovery disks?
Or use someone's windows xp cd and enter my own activation key of my OEM OS?


----------



## dad47 (Aug 23, 2003)

you are right, and just answered my question. If the same type of mb is used to replace the bad one it would load the correct drivers after being tattooed. using a different type would not work as you stated due to different drivers.

thanks


----------



## KingCody (Nov 3, 2005)

wdro said:


> Is it possible to just 'extract' the OS part of the recovery disks?
> Or use someone's windows xp cd and enter my own activation key of my OEM OS?


If it were as simple as just using another activation key, then people would be doing this all the time. (i.e. get a new board, download an OS via P2P, and enter the activation key for an OEM HP).

it is however not that simple. Microsoft considers an new motherboard a new PC (and in MS's defense, not that they need it..lol, the motherboard is the PC and everything else is just an accessory connected to it) The activation code that came with your HP is only valid for that HP alone, and will not work with anything else including a new mobo (even another HP mobo, unless it is the same exact mobo)

wdro, I'm not trying to be rude here, but you need to give up on this never-ending quest to add PCI-e to your HP computer. It has been explained in other threads already that it cannot be done (legally) without swapping mobo's and purchasing a new operating system and most likely a new PSU as well. doing this will make it a real PC, no longer an HP


----------



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

ok, got it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

KingCody said:


> it is however not that simple. Microsoft considers an new motherboard a new PC (and in MS's defense, not that they need it..lol, the motherboard is the PC and everything else is just an accessory connected to it) The activation code that came with your HP is only valid for that HP alone, and will not work with anything else including a new mobo (even another HP mobo, unless it is the same exact mobo)QUOTE]
> 
> Actually while thats considered not legal most people do use regular Windows XP CD's and their OEM licenses. If the license is not OEM then there is no problem getting Windows reactivated no matter what hardware is changed.


----------



## wdro (Nov 23, 2005)

Triple6, I'm a beginner. Could you please put it in simpler words.


----------



## acameron (Dec 20, 2004)

weather or not this is a legal procedure I am not sure. I do know it will work because I did it on my old HP when the hard drive died and i had to replace it. I couldn't find all of my recovery CD's. (The recovery disk manager created 11 CD's from the recovery partition I only found 9 when I needed them)

EDIT: I re read KingCody's post.....I am not sure if the product key will work with a new MB as I have never tried that just a new HDD.

King Cody, quick question.....If you purchase the HP with windows XP installed and you get your very own product key which is clearly labeled on the side of the machine you have also purchased xp right? so my question is, why should it matter what disk you use to install xp if you are using the product key that you payed for to install it? on the HP machine using the product key for that machine ...not re using the key and install for multiple pc's.

don't take that question the wrong way, I am just asking for your thoughts.....


----------



## hermioneishot (May 22, 2008)

acameron wrote:

"If you purchase the HP with windows XP installed and you get your very own product key which is clearly labeled on the side of the machine you have also purchased xp right?"

No, you purchased a computer that had xp preinstalled. You do not own XP, HP does. They let you use windows os on the computer that you bought. So, you own a computer that came with XP, you do not technically own the software, it is liscensed by HP, HP owns it, and you agree to that when you first turn on your computer and asks you to agree to the software liscensing agreement.

If you know how to load the tattoo utility on any mobo, you can use the recovery disks. Good luck though, it probably won't work.


----------



## ojamali (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Dad47,

I came across your post regarding your HP pc that you had to re-tattoo. I have a similar problem and was wondering if you can help.
I bought an HP refurbished pc from bestbuy 2 yrs back so its not under warranty anymore.

Afew months back the hard drive crashed. Luckily the harddrive was still under warranty from Samsung as they have 3 yr warranty so i got a free replacement (exact same model and specs). However i lost all the software etc and recovery partition. I had created a recovery set but i kept getting an error that these discs are not for this pc. HP helpline said those discs are bad so i had to order a new set for $ 50. After i got the set same problem. Now they are telling me that the actual problem is that for some reason the "tattoo" is corrupted and needs to be reprogrammed. they estimated around $ 200 + shipping etc. 

From your post i understand that you have the tattoo software and know what needs to be done. Can i get a copy of the tattoo software off you so i can fix this once and for all myself?

Right now im running Win Xp Pro on it but i cant use the media centre anymore and the sound card doesnt work either. so any assistance will be highly appreciated.

Please respond either way. The PC i have M7334N. i have the serial number etc for the pc. The Windows license is pasted on the PC casing.
Thanks!!


----------



## fatbobthefirst (May 24, 2006)

Just wanted to put some info onto this. I have had the same issue with my own computer before. But someone I know just gave me a HP of her's to work on. She took it first to Circuit City who said her HD was bad. Yes it was. But they couldnt get it working. She then called HP who told her Staples would be able to fix. Not here in PA where I am.. So she gave to me. I thought I still had the Tattoo and DMI tool but didnt. She took it to Bestbuy.. The guy was cockey and said oh ya I have worked on 100's of computers and I will fix it. He couldnt. Well. She called HP and was about to send it to them. She went to pick it up at Bestbuy and they had the wrong side on the computer so the manager asked why they couldnt fix it here. So he took it and the same thing would happen when restoring it. It would restore then restart and freeze up.
He found out the PocketMedia Drive which had nothing in it. Was causing it to freeze when it would reboot after the restore. I guess he disconnected the plug to this slot....And starts up.


----------

